# How to grow longer lashes



## L1LMAMAJ (May 20, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have no lower lashes!! Seriously though when I look, there are like two hairs and they're so thin and unnoticeable. Even when I put mascara on it, it's still hardly noticeable. I've heard of these hundred-dollar lash hair growers but I'm still skeptical about purchasing those since the price tag is so steep. Anyone know how to grow out my lash hair long and thick?? Thanks!!


----------



## n_c (May 20, 2009)

You might want to look into the product mentioned here. Seems like an honest review. 

YouTube - Experiment: Longer, Thicker Lashes in 28 Days?


----------



## nichollecaren (May 20, 2009)

Mavala Double Lash, Health Beauty items on eBay.com

Lipocils, Health Beauty, talika lipocils items on eBay.com

Like you, I have no lower lashes...I'm on it!


----------



## Blushbaby (May 20, 2009)

I've been using Talika Lipocils sometimes up to 3 times a day for the past 6 weeks and my lashes have definitely grown. You need to stick to it though and not use it one day here and one day there.

I can see a distinct difference on my lower lashes as well as my top. I apply it using a cotton bud directly onto my lashline and along the bottom lashes.

I just bought Ardell Brow & Lash Growth Accelerator to try in comparison. It was only about $3. I haven't opend it yet so can't give an opinion.

Castor oil is another lash growth stimulant too.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I've been using Talika Lipocils sometimes up to 3 times a day for the past 6 weeks and my lashes have definitely grown. You need to stick to it though and not use it one day here and one day there.

I can see a distinct difference on my lower lashes as well as my top. I apply it using a cotton bud directly onto my lashline and along the bottom lashes.

I just bought Ardell Brow & Lash Growth Accelerator to try in comparison. It was only about $3. I haven't opend it yet so can't give an opinion.

Castor oil is another lash growth stimulant too._

 
I tried the Ardell Brow & Lash Growth Accelerator and it doesn't work for me. I've heard about castor oil. Where can I get it?


----------



## gildedangel (May 22, 2009)

I just saw a commercial for a product called Latisse that is an FDA-approved lash grower. It is prescription only though, and the side effects sound terrible. Try looking into that!


----------



## kyoto (May 22, 2009)

I can tell you from personal experience that Lilash works.  Its a Holy Grail item for me now.  Also, our very own Femmefatale reviews it on her blog at Belle Du Jour


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kyoto* 

 
_I can tell you from personal experience that Lilash works.  Its a Holy Grail item for me now.  Also, our very own Femmefatale reviews it on her blog at Belle Du Jour_

 
Thanks!! Where can i get it?


----------



## nichollecaren (May 23, 2009)

ebay...for hundreds of dollars


----------



## nichollecaren (May 23, 2009)

so my plan is: castor oil for 30 days. and if that doesnt work....Mavala. And then...Lipocils! we should start a Lash Growth Challenge thread!

edit: oh well did my research...castor oil made some ppl lose all their lashes...sigh.


----------



## bettuna (May 23, 2009)

I'd reccomend product called Herbal Balm from Saje. Its a multiuse balm, it helps moisturize nails and make them grow longer, as well as can be used on insect bites or cuts. It also helps promote lash growth. I've used it on my lashes and I've found a definite difference. My lashes have grown thicker and longer, especially more noticable on the bottom lids. Its all natural so no harmful chemicals in there is a plus~! I usually apply it after I wash my face at night, as well as in the morning if I'm not doing my makeup that day. xD Works great!


----------



## user79 (May 23, 2009)

I've been testing Lilash for about 6 or 7 weeks now and yes it really does work. I did have some side effects like redness, and light sensitivity the first 2 weeks. You just have to stick it out, the side effects went away with me. I also applied it to my lower lashes and I have noticed quite a bit of growth on the lower lashes too. You will start noticing results after about 4-8 weeks, depending on the person, but you have to be diligent with it, you won't see results at all for a while. I applied it once a day right before bed.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 23, 2009)

Latisse
LATISSE™ Home | LATISSE™ — the first and only FDA-approved eyelash growth treatment


----------



## kimmy (May 24, 2009)

i saw a new tarte product at sephora yesterday that promises longer, thicker lashes in six weeks for a sixty-five dollar price tag. might be worth a try...

eta: moving to hair/nail salon.


----------



## Orchid_28 (May 26, 2009)

If you cant afford the expensive ones you should get Ardell brow and lash growth.  I have used it before and it really works! I didnt see a difference with my eyebrows but with my lashes it made a big difference.  Whenever I put mascara on my bottom lashes I was totally amazed at how long they grew.  I saw results after 2 weeks.  You have to consistently apply it twice a day...AND do NOT get it in your eyes it stings! HTH!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_Latisse
LATISSE Home | LATISSE — the first and only FDA-approved eyelash growth treatment_

 
I am so gonna try these....But only is my RX plan covers it....


----------



## User38 (May 26, 2009)

I have been using Ardell's lash growth product.. it works somewhat, although it does take a loooong time.  I also like to use castor oil on my eyebrows (which made them grow back in when they were overplucked) and on my eyelash tips and this seems a good way to make them grow little itty bitty hairs


----------



## User38 (May 26, 2009)

oh I have not even looked at LAtisse.. I am so afraid of side effects! I would rather have small eyelashes and a healthy brain..lol.


----------



## EvelinaJolie (May 27, 2009)

you can use almond oil at nights put it in your lashes with a cotton bud and that's it! I saw a lot of improvement in about 15 days, believe me it really works


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EvelinaJolie* 

 
_you can use almond oil at nights put it in your lashes with a cotton bud and that's it! I saw a lot of improvement in about 15 days, believe me it really works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

cool! where can i find almond oil? grocery store?


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Jun 11, 2009)

CASTOR OIL!!! you WILL see results in only about 1 week! I dunno about lashes falling out, cuz everyone who i've heard of using it has worked!!! 

I use it to grow my super sparse brows in too! It works SOOO fast! my bottom lashes touch my cheek now & my top ones touch my brow bone! People tell me I have the longest lashes they've seen. . . this is my secret! lol

It is an eye irritant so don't get it actually IN your eyes, but a lil on your lash line, or use an old clean mascara wand to apply it like mascara works FINE!

I get mine at the Health Food store, don't remember how much for a HUGE bottle, probably like $10-$15?! SOOO much more affordable than these hundreds of dollars ones and it works GREAT!

HTH


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JamaicanDiva2* 

 
_CASTOR OIL!!! you WILL see results in only about 1 week! I dunno about lashes falling out, cuz everyone who i've heard of using it has worked!!! 

I use it to grow my super sparse brows in too! It works SOOO fast! my bottom lashes touch my cheek now & my top ones touch my brow bone! People tell me I have the longest lashes they've seen. . . this is my secret! lol

It is an eye irritant so don't get it actually IN your eyes, but a lil on your lash line, or use an old clean mascara wand to apply it like mascara works FINE!

I get mine at the Health Food store, don't remember how much for a HUGE bottle, probably like $10-$15?! SOOO much more affordable than these hundreds of dollars ones and it works GREAT!

HTH_

 

i like this idea! i've heard great things about castor oil. ur lashes sound so amazing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Which health food store? U mean like GNC? I have no clue where to get Castor Oil..=\


----------



## LaGoddess (Jun 18, 2009)

I use leave-in conditioner spray on my lashes. I noticed they usually have the same ingredients as lash/brow treatments(just not in a gel-like clear mascara form), I just spray a clean mascra wand and carefully brush it through my lashes and my brows. I wouldn't say they are longer but they are for sure thicker and softer.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 18, 2009)

where can i get castor oil?


----------



## pink_lily82 (Jun 18, 2009)

I saw castor oil on the CVS website. I'm thinking they should have it in the stores? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Buy CVS Castor Oil online at CVS.com


----------



## AliVix1 (Jun 30, 2009)

i know this is kinda weird but i tried vaseline on my lashes for awhile at night before bed and them seemed softer and longer afterward


----------



## Nena4 (Jul 8, 2009)

Try taking *Vitamin B (Biotin).*  My dermatologist recommended it.  Its helped me.

Also, my eyelashes break REALLY easily.  Do any of you recommend any type of mascara that doesnt make eyelashes brittle??


----------



## Nena4 (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AliVix1* 

 
_i know this is kinda weird but i tried vaseline on my lashes for awhile at night before bed and them seemed softer and longer afterward_

 
That definitely works too! I do it as well


----------



## user79 (Jul 10, 2009)

Somehow I doubt Almond or Castor oil would just magically cause longer lashes??? I mean how does that work, they are not growth stimulating ingredients.


I have to say that after over 2 months of use of Lilash I am completely sold on it. Yes it's expensive as heck but the tube will last you a long time because you only need a tiny amount, they say it's enough for 6 months but I think it might even be more. And the results really work, my lashes are so much longer and fuller and even my bf has noticed the increased length - that says a lot! I applied it to the top and bottom lashes once every night and saw great results after about 7 weeks. Applying mascara now is a joy! I rarely wear false lashes anymore.

Definitely recommend - this stuff works. There's lots of videos on YT showing the results like from the users: lanaindiana, filthygorgousmakeup, lollipop26


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Jul 10, 2009)

I got my castor oil at a Central Market store which is like Whole Foods. . . I don't know if they have it at GNC, I just recommend making sure you get it at somewhere that's like a health place, b/c it's also used as a laxative, & the one you get at the drugstore might not be 100% natural. . . 

I'm not saying it "just magically cause longer lashes, however, if you do research on it you can find numerous cases of people saying it caused their lashes to grow longer.

I recently read an article in Allure magazine saying that some dermatologists believe that the main reason why some of these products work is simply b/c you're conditioning your lashes, as well as stimulating the blood vessels down there when you brush it on your eyelids, which could explain why the vaseline helps. . . 

Just because it's not extremely expensive & packaged beautifully does not mean it can't work.  There are tons of natural home remedies that work just as well or better than the super expensive, chemical -laden products we're tricked into thinking will change our lives. . . 

HTH


----------



## user79 (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm not ruling out that it does work, but Lilash contains an active ingredient that is actually proven to cause lash growth - I have read that the ingredient is the same that is found in some glaucoma medicine which would explain the high price, and that many people who suffer from glaucoma and take this medicine have long lashes as a side effect. So Lilash used this same ingredient that's why it's pricey. It's not just because it conditions your lashes it's because of this ingredient. Heck I've been using eye cream for years and never noticed a growth in my lashes, even though that conditions them as well.

And, I'm not being "tricked into thinking" that it works - I can actually see noticeable results, and other people have noticed it as well. My lashes have never been as long as they are now.

But, whatever works for you! Castor Oil sounds interesting. I'm just stating my opinion on Lilash and that while expensive, yes - it does work.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I'm not ruling out that it does work, but Lilash contains an active ingredient that is actually proven to cause lash growth - I have read that the ingredient is the same that is found in some glaucoma medicine which would explain the high price, and that many people who suffer from glaucoma and take this medicine have long lashes as a side effect. So Lilash used this same ingredient that's why it's pricey. It's not just because it conditions your lashes it's because of this ingredient. Heck I've been using eye cream for years and never noticed a growth in my lashes, even though that conditions them as well.

And, I'm not being "tricked into thinking" that it works - I can actually see noticeable results, and other people have noticed it as well. My lashes have never been as long as they are now.

But, whatever works for you! Castor Oil sounds interesting. I'm just stating my opinion on Lilash and that while expensive, yes - it does work._

 
sounds very interesting. i would definitely wanna try this out!! must save money first. maybe i'll get castor oil first and see if that works before shelling out $139!! it's quite pricey!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nena4* 

 
_Try taking *Vitamin B (Biotin).*  My dermatologist recommended it.  Its helped me.

Also, my eyelashes break REALLY easily.  Do any of you recommend any type of mascara that doesnt make eyelashes brittle??_

 
don't use waterproof mascara. it seems like it's more drying than regular mascara and my lashes have fallen out more often when i use waterproof mascara. i stopped using mascara all together. i just use falsies now.


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Jul 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I'm not ruling out that it does work, but Lilash contains an active ingredient that is actually proven to cause lash growth - I have read that the ingredient is the same that is found in some glaucoma medicine which would explain the high price, and that many people who suffer from glaucoma and take this medicine have long lashes as a side effect. So Lilash used this same ingredient that's why it's pricey. It's not just because it conditions your lashes it's because of this ingredient. Heck I've been using eye cream for years and never noticed a growth in my lashes, even though that conditions them as well.

And, I'm not being "tricked into thinking" that it works - I can actually see noticeable results, and other people have noticed it as well. My lashes have never been as long as they are now.

But, whatever works for you! Castor Oil sounds interesting. I'm just stating my opinion on Lilash and that while expensive, yes - it does work._

 
pardon me, I was not meaning YOU were being "tricked into thinking" this, I just meant in general WE ALL sometimes get conned into believing certain things, like about lip plumping glosses that promise to make our lips 300x fuller, or a mascara that promises 500x volume, etc.  I know that there ARE lip plumping glosses that might work temporarily of course, but won't really make your lips bigger forever. . . 

I'm really interested in a product called "RapidLash" now.  I first saw it on the Tyra show and the girl who used it had the longest lashes i have EVER seen! It's pretty cheap too, only $50 and has mostly positive (95% at least) reviews on every site I can find it on.  I'm kind of scared to use it tho, cuz some people mention eye irritation and darkening of the eyelid where it is applied. . . hmmm we'll see if i give in. . . lol


----------



## kimmae17 (Jul 18, 2009)

i bought lilash and started using it about 4 months ago.  WOW  my lashes are CRAZY long!   i feel like at 8 or more weeks they will be touching my upper eyelid.   i took before pics and i will try to take 4 week pics this weekend for you guys!  it definetly works!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Somehow I doubt Almond or Castor oil would just magically cause longer lashes??? I mean how does that work, they are not growth stimulating ingredients_

 
I used these two oils on my hair and they made my hair grow faster than usual so they must have something slight in them..

I have started using vaseline as a makeup remover and it's defffo making my lashes look longer and feel a lot softer


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't doubt people are obtaining results but there are so many lash growth products on the market, I worry going broke in an effort to find what "works" for me.  I think castrol lubricates the lashes therefore it's like how conditioner works on hair, hence growth.  But our lashes have cycles so do these products increase the growth phase?  Do you have to use them forever since your lashes will eventually fall out.  Hmm...glad some people are getting results but some even got results from Ardell which is less than 4 USD.  I thought Lilash did not have the ingredient which was recently FDA approved "Latisse" ?  I understand your point JaimaicanDiva2 there are a lot of natural non pharmaceutical items which work with our body's own system.


----------



## kimmae17 (Jul 18, 2009)

i have used the ardell one, lipocils ( one from sephora)  and now lilash.  my lashes improved slightly with the first two , but the results from lilash are like 10 times better!  it does have the same glaucoma ingredient as latisse. and yes it increases growth phase so if you stop using it the results will stop,  but thats the same with all last products


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jul 19, 2009)

*update* I researched on Makeupalley since I don't really follow reviews from YouTube.  So, the two active ingredients are plant extracts from the lupinus albus see (protein) and prunus amygdalus (almond oil).  I read a lot of posts and it appears Lilash is for eyelashes what protein and moisturizers are to hair.  I encourage you to research there and also read about the castor oil, it's interesting and informative, again good luck


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmae17* 

 
_i bought lilash and started using it about 4 months ago.  WOW  my lashes are CRAZY long!   i feel like at 8 or more weeks they will be touching my upper eyelid.   i took before pics and i will try to take 4 week pics this weekend for you guys!  it definetly works!_

 
pictures would be much appreciated! i love the feedback i'm getting from this thread! thank u so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i value your girls' opinions over commercials and ads.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_pictures would be much appreciated! i love the feedback i'm getting from this thread! thank u so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*i value your girls' opinions over commercials and ads.*



_

 
This is why I love this forum so much, people don't waste time and you get honest reviews about products. 

Just a warning about the castor oil, I wouldn't recommend it for eye use for the reason that if you put it on your scalp undiluted, it kinda stings/burns you so I mixed it up with coconut oil.  Even if you dilute it and leave it on for a long time (ie overnight) your head will hurt real bad even after you have washed it.  I wouldn't put it near my eyes because I assume if it got in your eye, it would really hurt.


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_This is why I love this forum so much, people don't waste time and you get honest reviews about products. 

Just a warning about the castor oil, I wouldn't recommend it for eye use for the reason that if you put it on your scalp undiluted, it kinda stings/burns you so I mixed it up with coconut oil.  Even if you dilute it and leave it on for a long time (ie overnight) your head will hurt real bad even after you have washed it.  I wouldn't put it near my eyes because I assume if it got in your eye, it would really hurt._

 
Thanks for the caution, but it may possibly be that you had a reaction or allergy to it? Because I have put organic castor oil on both my scalp (massaging it in) and eyelashes and I have NEVER EVER had any burning, pain, or irritation of any sort.  I follow a lot of blogs where others have done the same w/ no adverse results. . . I got mine from the health food store & it says it's fine/great for the skin. . . 

Like any product, I think you just have to try it for yourself, with CAUTION, recognizing that what worked for one person may not work for you. . . 

But I have never experienced anything uncomfortable or painful w/ using Castor Oil on a daily basis.

HTH


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JamaicanDiva2* 

 
_Thanks for the caution, but it may possibly be that you had a reaction or allergy to it? Because I have put organic castor oil on both my scalp (massaging it in) and eyelashes and I have NEVER EVER had any burning, pain, or irritation of any sort.  I follow a lot of blogs where others have done the same w/ no adverse results. . . I got mine from the health food store & it says it's fine/great for the skin. . . 

Like any product, I think you just have to try it for yourself, with CAUTION, recognizing that what worked for one person may not work for you. . . 

But I have never experienced anything uncomfortable or painful w/ using Castor Oil on a daily basis.

HTH_

 
Hi,

Maybe I should have been a bit clearer, the problem occurred with my friend and not with me, I've never had issues with it but she reported a burning sensation so she might just be sensitive


----------



## kimmae17 (Jul 22, 2009)

these are my results with lilash so far.  i did have some irritation for the first 3-4 days, but it then went away.  first pic is before i started and second is after only two weeks.   unfortunatly its hard to tell the difference becuase one pic was indoors and the second was outdoors using macro.   







after two weeks


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmae17* 

 
_these are my results with lilash so far.  i did have some irritation for the first 3-4 days, but it then went away.  first pic is before i started and second is after only two weeks.   unfortunatly its hard to tell the difference becuase one pic was indoors and the second was outdoors using macro.   







after two weeks



_

 

they definitely do look longer!! thanks for the pictures!


----------



## kimmae17 (Jul 24, 2009)

yeah its hard to take pics that really show the difference.  they curl a lot so from above its hard to tell. i should have taken pics from the side!


----------



## user79 (Jul 25, 2009)

I was stupid and didn't take _before _pics but my results have been dramatic. I might try and take a recent pic soon and see if I can find a close up from a FOTD before I started using Lilash. I get a lot of comments on YT from people who have also noticed, even just in video. When I look down now I can actually feel my eyelashes touching the skin on my lid it's crazy. I think you will notice amazing results after about 2 months of use. Also they are really curled upwards now whereas before they were more straight. I rarely wear false lashes now because my own lashes are so long and much thicker than before. I'll def repurchase even though the price is high, the tube will last you a really long time and it's still much cheaper than eyelash extensions which are only semi-perm anyway.


----------



## LatteQueen (Jul 25, 2009)

I use it to grow my super sparse brows in too! It works SOOO fast! my bottom lashes touch my cheek now & my top ones touch my brow bone! People tell me I have the longest lashes they've seen. . . this is my secret! lol


**blank stare**


----------



## User38 (Jul 25, 2009)

you guys are Baaaaaaaad and I am seriously tempted to try something chemical and give up  my fakes


----------



## mel0622 (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I am so gonna try these....But only is my RX plan covers it...._

 
I don't think insurance covers this. My cousin's friend is an optometrist and she said its about $90 at the pharmacy....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 otherwise I would've gotten it also.


----------



## mel0622 (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I'm not ruling out that it does work, but Lilash contains an active ingredient that is actually proven to cause lash growth - I have read that the ingredient is the same that is found in some glaucoma medicine which would explain the high price, and that many people who suffer from glaucoma and take this medicine have long lashes as a side effect. So Lilash used this same ingredient that's why it's pricey._

 
That's pretty much the same with Latisee. (Or so what my eye doctor says.)


----------



## Nicala (Oct 27, 2009)

What would be the best way to apply castor oil on your lashes? E/l brush or disposable mascara wand?


----------



## gabi03 (Nov 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_What would be the best way to apply castor oil on your lashes? E/l brush or disposable mascara wand?_

 
I use a mascara wand, then a pointed q tip to apply to my lash line


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Nov 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_I use a mascara wand, then a pointed q tip to apply to my lash line_

 
ditto.  Castor oil can also be used to cleanse the skin w/, like in the Oil Cleansing Method...when combined w/ another oil such as Olive or Jojoba, it helps purge the skin and removes makeup, so I also use it to take my eye m/u/ mascara off.  That way, I figure I'm getting an extra dose of it, since I use it on a cottonball first to remove the m/u, then apply w/ a q-tip or mascara wand after washing my face!!! 

Please not that I am only using the CO that you can buy at health food stores...it's cold-pressed and organic I believe...I don't know about any other kinds you might get at a grocery or drugstore...I probably wouldn't trust those around my eyes...after all, it is also used as a laxative I've heard...

HTH


----------



## dirtball (Nov 30, 2009)

someone mentioned latisse...all im gonna say is that it has some really negative side effects. i mean, i smoke cigarettes so who am i to talk, but im just letting you know. listen to the commercial, it can darken the skin on your eyelids permenantly, it can cause BLINDNESS etc. 

id suggest the semi permenant eyebrow/eyelash tint that you can buy at a beauty supply store (obviously dont use an excessive amount or apply sloppily bc its probably no tthe best thing to get into your eye either! or just wear false eyelashes. i mean i wear them anyway just because theyre fabulous.


----------



## kelyoung (Dec 15, 2009)

I am like the OP and will definitely give Lipocils a try.


----------



## hauteness (Dec 17, 2009)

I've been a total skeptic on these kinds of products but I started using Ardell Brow and Lash Accelerator about a month ago. My lashes have grown literally about a quarter of an inch longer, and since they were long to begin with they are now almost too long for me. I actually bought it to help fill in my brows though, which so far, have longer hairs but they aren't thicker than when I started.


----------



## Babylard (Dec 18, 2009)

I've been using Fusion Beauty's Stimulash eyelash growth that I got at Sephora for $96 Canadian and I LOVE IT!! it made a difference in my lashes. It makes my lashes grow faster especially after chopping them with my curler and my lashes have gotten longer and thicker. its especially noticable when i wear mascara. my bottom lashes are lovely!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Dec 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hauteness* 

 
_I've been a total skeptic on these kinds of products but I started using Ardell Brow and Lash Accelerator about a month ago. My lashes have grown literally about a quarter of an inch longer, and since they were long to begin with they are now almost too long for me. I actually bought it to help fill in my brows though, which so far, have longer hairs but they aren't thicker than when I started._

 

i use this but i haven't seen results! maybe i need to be more consistent. = 1/4 of an inch is really long!! i'm gonna keep using mine. =) thanks!


----------



## Nicala (Dec 18, 2009)

I've been using castor oil on my lashes. Bought the bottle at Walmart for about $3 - loads cheaper than at a drugstore. I began to see the difference of my lashes within 2 days of applying it nightly. Great, cheap, wonderful beauty trick!


----------



## Babylard (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_i use this but i haven't seen results! maybe i need to be more consistent. = 1/4 of an inch is really long!! i'm gonna keep using mine. =) thanks!_

 
ahh i've been using it since june/july so it does take a while to notice the difference since it is very gradual over time. how long has it been? its so important to use it everynight. it is something you should be anal about

don't
skip
a
day
!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Dec 19, 2009)

There is a prescription only product in the states, that's called Latisse. It works!

The same active ingredients can be found in Revitalash, Lilash, Peter Thomas Roth and others. It's called bimatoprost. Some of the companys will tell you their product doesn't contain bimatoprost, but it does, at least something very close to it.

I have been using Revitalash for two weeks now and I'm starting to see a difference.


----------



## kimmae17 (Feb 22, 2010)

i have been using lilash for over 6 months now. and my eyelashes are amazing! i constantly get compliments from people, and some people even ask me if i am wearing false eyelashes!  i dont know that I will be able afford it forever tho!  which is depressing becuase normally mylashes are pretty sparse.   lately i have only been usuing it 3 times a week so i am trying to make it last!   but i definetly recommend it!   before i used the one from sephora the talika lipocils?  i think its called.   it helped a little but absolutely NOTHIGN compared to lilash!  lilash also filled in a bare spot from a scar on my eyebrow!


----------



## palmetto_barbie (Mar 3, 2010)

Latisse works amazing...BUT...it makes my eyes bloodshot red & discolored my lids...so hot.  I always want to get back on my Latisse regimen, but I'm not sure if it's worth the side effects.  I'm probably going to stick to eyelash extensions.....


----------



## thekatalyst (Mar 7, 2010)

with all this talk about castor and almond oils, I'm gonna have to head out to get some! do you think I could find almond oil at Walmart or Target, also?

I might have to try the Ardell stuff, too. I heard they carry it at ULTA.

exciting! since I almost dropped the cash on revitalash.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 7, 2010)

The Ardell stuff is great and really cheap compared to the other brands. I used it to fill in a bald patch in my eyebrows and it helps grow them really long.. the only thing is I notice a lot fall out after I stop using it. It's like it extends their life or something.

Anyway... it works really well!


----------



## JENJ5001 (Mar 19, 2010)

I have heard jojoba oil..  If you skip the mascara for a couple of weeks your lashes will grow faster.  Everyone loses some eyelashes when they remove their mascara


----------



## Anabelle (Apr 29, 2013)

Almond oil is very drying...be careful using it.  It is used in hand creams etc. and I avoid it due to the drying effect it has. Don't know why they use it.


----------



## makeupbymerry (May 1, 2013)

I use castor and almond oil to nourish and thicken my lashes.


----------

